# Sleeping Dogs



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

> *PAX PREVIEW
> Sleeping Dogs is an upcoming open-world action game set in Hong Kong. This title was originally in the True Crime series, but has now taken a life of its own. At PAX we were given a viewing of the game and its infinite possibilities. In Sleeping Dogs you play as an undercover cop Wei Shen working with the infamous Triad gang.  Working undercover on the streets of Hong Kong with one of the most dangerous gangs in history, I know what you’re thinking, whatcan go wrong?
> In the demo we were given the opportunity to see many of the games features. We played through a beginning level mission where Wei’s martial art skills were not as developed and advanced as another mission towards the end of the game. As Wei completes more missions and advances through the gamesthe amount of moves he is able to perform increases.
> Throughout the game play there is one thing I became most excited about; the environment. Square Enix did an amazing job at creating an interactive environment. One way they did so in Sleeping Dogs was by making some cover options destructible. Another way they did so was by giving you interactive options when you grapple with an enemy. For example an open elevator shaft can be used to throw someone down, or the sharp broken pipe pieces sticking up from the floor, well I will let you use your imagination for that one; but I think you get my point.
> ...


*cache.kotaku.com/assets/images/9/2012/02/6b0e6f0136377cf5aea03b207e5567d5.jpg*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/sleeping-dogs-screenshot-4.jpg*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/sleeping-dogs-screenshot-3.jpg*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/sleeping-dogs-screenshot-2.jpg*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/48/sleeping-dogs-screenshot-1.jpg

Hitting PS3 , XBOX360 AND PC in second half of this year.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks really nice kinda mixed stranglehold.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 14, 2012)

Read somewhere that the game will have one of the best hand-to-hand combat system to date in addition to gunplay. Looking forward to it.
Live-action Sleeping Dogs Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

^^Yeah it features martial arts.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Will look forward to it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

wow..the screens look amazing!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

Gr8 news will wait for this one


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

Release Date : 9 August , 2012. For all 3 plateforms.


(And thanks for mysterious Rep)


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 14, 2012)

looks nice game. will have to wait till august though.


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2012)

[youtube]_4QRKc6Ji2Q[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2012)

This better not be a Just Cause clone. Just Cause makes Square Enix look bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2012)

the graphics don't look good...also the movements are not smooth enough...seems like a pretty old game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ They may improvise. Also Batman series has spoiled us.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks good. Just Cause 2 was impressive. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7540SD_Screenshot_Wei_Street_JL_01.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7537SD_Screenshot_Wei_Prison_02_JL_04.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7534SD_Screenshot_Wei_Fast_Girls_JL_01.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7538SD_Screenshot_Wei_Punch_Street_JL_01.jpg

*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7535SD_Screenshot_Wei_Kick_JL_03_Final_01.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7536SD_Screenshot_Wei_Po_JL_01.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7533SD_Screenshot_Wei_Boat_JL_02.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7532SD_Screenshot_Race_Kennedy_JL_01.jpg

*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7531SD_Screenshot_Bike_Shoot_JL_06_Final_01.jpg
*www.gamedemption.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/7539SD_Screenshot_Wei_Shoot_Building_JL_03.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Looks good. Just Cause 2 was impressive. Looking forward to it.



Bro, Just Cause 2 was impressive only in looks. Talk about its driving and controls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gollum (Feb 18, 2012)

i thought somebody posted pics of actual sleeping dogs


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2012)

Gollum said:


> i thought somebody posted pics of actual sleeping dogs



LOL No. Its a name of a game. 

Just cause games were good but they can't really be compared to this game. Lets just wait and watch.


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm liking its hand to hand combat system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the graphics don't look good...also the movements are not smooth enough...seems like a pretty old game.



 the screenshots posted by Kola in post#15 looks really good


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 18, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bro, Just Cause 2 was impressive only in looks. Talk about its driving and controls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes, its platforming and controls were not good. But driving controls were very good.


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

^whatever, i enjoyed just cause 2. That was fun.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm, stranglehold 2 on steroids?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^whatever, i enjoyed just cause 2. That was fun.



Even I enjoyed it. Played the game for a long time even after completing the story line. A real open-world game.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> the screenshots posted by Kola in post#15 looks really good



the game would be fun...but the movements are not smooth...well maybe coz I am comparing it with Max payne-3


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

*story trailer*
[youtube]6MBFOidzHOo[/youtube]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

screens look vivid and awesome..

Btw .offtopic..just cause 2 is a very nice game


----------



## Alok (Mar 10, 2012)

Game will feature *free flow combat* like Arkham city , having counters and cambos..
*www.gamerlive.tv/article/gdc-2012-square-enix-doesn’t-let-sleeping-dogs-lie

Also surrounding environment objects will play a role in combat.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

This game would be like Jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

^^gets the job done..but the job is none..lol.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^gets the job done..but the job is none..lol.



A game should not attempt to do everything. They turn out as an average game. Example - - SABOTEUR.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2012)

True Crime: Hong Kong


----------



## Alok (Mar 10, 2012)

^^thats what Activision canceled.
Now dev is square enix and game is Sleeping Dogs


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> A game should not attempt to do everything. They turn out as an average game. Example - - SABOTEUR.


agreed.



gameranand said:


> ^^ They may improvise. Also Batman series has spoiled us.


i havent played any batman, were the games that good?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 10, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i havent played any batman, were the games that good?



You have no idea.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> i havent played any batman, were the games that good?



One of the best games ever made I must say. Play it seriously.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> i havent played any batman, were the games that good?


LOL...One of the best game franchise since inception of games.
Rocksteady nails hard in head!!!Damn GOOD games.
Must play.


----------



## Alok (Mar 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i havent played any batman, were the games that good?



currently playing Arkham Asylum. And i say it a must play.


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2012)

*cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-dogs-March-Gallery-01.jpg *cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-02.jpg *cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-03.jpg *cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-04.jpg *cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-05.jpg
*cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-08.jpg

*cdn.gamingexaminer.com/wp-content/uploads/Sleeping-Dogs-March-Gallery-11.jpg


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 26, 2012)

why the name sleeping dogs when I don’t find any dogs sleeping.


----------



## Alok (Mar 26, 2012)

Dogs is used for street gangs i guess. And Sleeping , may be for they are peaceful and not doing any kind of crime.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> why the name sleeping dogs when I don’t find any dogs sleeping.



They ran away seeing you  

Joking man!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 26, 2012)

looks good!!


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2012)

[youtube]eUZxpwpbR90[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> why the name sleeping dogs when I don’t find any dogs sleeping.



Dogs means thugs and sleeping means you make them sleep by killing them.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

^^seriously??
Where did u get that?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^seriously??
> Where did u get that?



Common Sense.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

really..damn good common sense of urs then..!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> really..damn good common sense of urs then..!



Thank you.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

*PAX EAST PREVIEW*
Sleeping Dogs is an upcoming open-world action game set in Hong Kong. This title was originally in the True Crime series, but has now taken a life of its own. At PAX we were given a viewing of the game and its infinite possibilities. In Sleeping Dogs you play as an undercover cop Wei Shen working with the infamous Triad gang.  Working undercover on the streets of Hong Kong with one of the most dangerous gangs in history, I know what you’re thinking, whatcan go wrong?
In the demo we were given the opportunity to see many of the games features. We played through a beginning level mission where Wei’s martial art skills were not as developed and advanced as another mission towards the end of the game. As Wei completes more missions and advances through the gamesthe amount of moves he is able to perform increases.
Throughout the game play there is one thing I became most excited about; the environment. Square Enix did an amazing job at creating an interactive environment. One way they did so in Sleeping Dogs was by making some cover options destructible. Another way they did so was by giving you interactive options when you grapple with an enemy. For example an open elevator shaft can be used to throw someone down, or the sharp broken pipe pieces sticking up from the floor, well I will let you use your imagination for that one; but I think you get my point.
As I played through the demo I was given a free roaming opportunity. Before I entered thenext mission start I was able to explore the world around me. One of the things you can do in Sleeping Dogs is buy food from vendors, Square Enix took the idea from RPG games where food equals health and they translated that into this game as well. Roaming the streets of Hong Kong can easily take up hours of your time. There are endless possibilities in these streets including side quests, street races, and of course just plain old fun. This game is not one to simply rush through. Even without the races and the side missions the story alone will takeyou approximately twenty-five hours to complete.
Another aspect of the demo included racing. Some members of the Sleeping Dogs team were part of the Need for Speed series.They brought that experience into this series and these races add depth and fun to the story.
Whether you are a fan of the original True Crime series or not this is simply a stunning and fun open-world cop drama. Your possibilities are endless whether you choose to explore the world around you, enter every race you can, or simply use the environment to your advantage.

[youtube]2XvWNIE1KKM[/youtube]
[youtube]By6RFiXW2QI[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice. 25+ hrs only story means game is 50+ hrs. Liked the review lets see how the game performs.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 9, 2012)

Phew .Thats a long game indeed .Will see if it proves the worth of its long gamelength.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Last game was highly repetetive. I hope new one don't repeat that.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Last game was highly repetetive. I hope new one don't repeat that.



as Square Enix said , this is NOT a "true crime" game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> as Square Enix said , this is NOT a "true crime" game.



I hope so.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2012)

the gameplay looks good...but isn't smooth enough. wished the combat was as smooth as batman but the moves look good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

^watching a gameplay video & actually playing it is totally different experience


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

Btw this game seems a mixture of 

GTA+JUST CAUSE 2+BATMAN(aa)+BURNOUT/NFS+ etc..


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 11, 2012)

from where did u put in nfs and burnout i cant see any serious racing stuff


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> from where did u put in nfs and burnout i cant see any serious racing stuff



see video in post 44.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

*Release Dates*
NA > 14 AUG 2012
EU > 17 AUG 2012.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the share.
Still a long time to go for this baby.


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2012)

[youtube]j3U1TliUCPM[/youtube]

Combat trailer


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2012)

Graphics are not top notch but gameplay is quite good.


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2012)

I'm liking combat style, Its kind of Batman games with counters and cambos, but with chinese martial arts style.
Environment use in combat rocks...
On point of graphics , it satisfying.

This mixture will be fun for sure.


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

graphics and motions looks weird like an old video game.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 15, 2012)

when its goin to release in PC


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess kola has posted the release dates in this thread.


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

Its released , got great critics review (9/10 average). 
saving bucks to order it.

Despite some not so good graphics ,this game seems lot fun . I'm excited about it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

9/10 for a unhyped game is really something. Looks like game turned out to be very good.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 16, 2012)

It reminds me of wheel man ( car to car jump like that )  all i want is a good story line  hope this wont disappoint.


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

^well its something like gta.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 16, 2012)

has any1 hands on it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^well its something like gta.



It will be funny then because I pushed a man and the cop started shooting my gf in GTA 4 and killed her. Wtf was that ?


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Pushed by car?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> It will be funny then because I pushed a man and the cop started shooting my gf in GTA 4 and killed her. Wtf was that ?



whoa.. GTA4 without update patches.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

^^It's steam version. Everything is updated and the frustration of going through GFWL while it was updating almost made me uninstall this game off the bat. Luckily I played few minutes and it seemed a well made game, storywise.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome graphics and gameplay , will definitely get this one


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 16, 2012)

currently got this game.Will give a feedback later after i have completed most of the missions.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 16, 2012)

@knightlover please post some screens too


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 17, 2012)

Any idea when flipkart or nextworld are going to ship the game?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

Just ask them. I guess they'll ship as soon as they get the product.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 21, 2012)

hmm i guess the wait is over..looking fk they are still not shipping them~~


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

If you have paid for it then ask them when they are going to ship your game. Its your right.


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

It available for 999 in nextworld.in Can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2012)

please guys post some feedback...can't wait for this game


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

abhidev said:


> please guys post some feedback...can't wait for this game


wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2012)

abhidev said:


> please guys post some feedback...can't wait for this game



here


----------



## Alok (Aug 22, 2012)

Meanwhile game conquered weekly uk sales chart.



Faun said:


> here


fixed
[youtube]guIq6sR0rHc[/youtube]


----------



## dan4u (Aug 22, 2012)

its not available in nextworld, and flipkart's shipping time is 6-7 days...damn should've pre-ordered it, and btw tdf user "daksh" has got his copy from nextworld....he said its "its friggin amazing"


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Its nice to see that a new game is enjoying success. I was fed up with sequels now I have something new to play.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn, I'm still waiting for my copy to be delivered. Does the disc contains the HD texture pack or do I have to download it?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 23, 2012)

I have started SD today. FIrst mission was amazing where we have to give a punch to burglars out there. Nice moves.. Graphics are cool too and how can i miss it- Its a heavy textured game.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2012)

Alok said:


> fixed



What did you fix ?


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

Installing 

Played for around one and half hours! I would say its an evil action game, so much violence and blood, kickass martial arts.
Graphics are over shiny and little weird but incredible, battlefield 3 sorta texture of world.
Gameplay and story is fine, its about a undercover police agent who works with mafia gang and all.
Till now, its a very impressive game, doesn't making me bore but i am damn worried about my old logitech mouse can be broken any time in the game 



Morpheus said:


> Damn, I'm still waiting for my copy to be delivered. Does the disc contains the HD texture pack or do I have to download it?



Just simply go to graphics option and click Q for advance option where you can on the high textures.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2012)

^thanx for the brief..do post the feedback on it after u complete this game


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got my copy. I hate these cardboard boxes.  Very poor packaging with disc just in thin white paper cover in the box. When even EA can give plastic cases, why can these other publishers like Rockstar and Sq Enix?

Anyways, excited for the game! 

Update: After 67%, steam has started downloading rest of 1.7 GB. Why o why couldn't they pack the whole game into the disc? DVD contains 5.8GB data and yet steam wants to download a part from its servers. And then additional download for HD texture pack.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2012)

From what i've read - Sleeping dogs has features combined with that of 


> GTA + Arkham city + Assassin creed + Max Payne + Just cause 2



Source: Sleeping Dogs lie in Hong Kong’s grey shades | Edmonton Journal


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes and when so many game concepts are combined then it wouldn't be copying it would be something fresh.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks great n the combat style is awesome, but the driving is arcade-like, n compared to saints row 3 n gta iv, I feel gta's driving is better. but then again there's new stuff while driving, like car hijack or slow motion when shoot-drive.....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 26, 2012)

Got my copy yesterday... installed and now started downloading HD Textures pack DLC.... should be finished in next 1.5 Hrs... Will post screenies while playing.


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

Getting 35-45 fps in high settings, shadows at normal and high texture pack is on:


Spoiler



*img802.imageshack.us/img802/3316/hkship2012082513360371.png





Spoiler



*img837.imageshack.us/img837/4807/hkship2012082400204222.png





Spoiler



*img502.imageshack.us/img502/428/hkship2012082520344175.png





Spoiler



*img204.imageshack.us/img204/2595/hkship2012082423374988.png


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this game better than Saints Row 3?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Is this game better than Saints Row 3?



Yes, I would say so. This game is awesome. Most of them are saying that this game is one of the best open world sandbox style game.


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Is this game better than Saints Row 3?



saints row was a spoof and comedy action game with no story, this game is serious and story like an action film.

On mission 23, the game is going to finish soon.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Just got my copy. I hate these cardboard boxes.  Very poor packaging with disc just in thin white paper cover in the box. When even EA can give plastic cases, why can these other publishers like Rockstar and Sq Enix?



After paying 1/3rd of the original price, I wouldn't complain about the cardboard boxes. Besides EA are increasing their prices real fast in india, expect 1.8k per game from next year.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2012)

got my hands on this one....simply awesome combat style,moves...gfx are gr8 too....and the stunt driving like Just cause is fun too....second open world game that i liked after skyrim.


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for late response completed this game last night, the I'm speechless after playing such a kick@ss ending, the game is has such a cinematic gameplay should be nominated for GOTY. Highly recommended game!! My rating ****


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

i have been playing this for some 8 hours now and it is a really engrossing game. melee comabt is the best part.


----------



## rider (Aug 28, 2012)

.=Pyro=. said:


> i have been playing this for some 8 hours now and it is a really engrossing game. melee comabt is the best part.



yea man! the main story is so interesting, dunno how and when the game comes to an end.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2012)

.=Pyro=. said:


> i have been playing this for some 8 hours now and it is a really engrossing game. melee comabt is the best part.



 Take breaks often, dude.


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2012)

What is the total playtime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

what is the ESRB rating for this?


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 29, 2012)

zangetsu said:


> what is the esrb rating for this?



pegi-18


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

guys I'm confused, whether to get sleeping dogs or darksiders II??


----------



## Alok (Sep 1, 2012)

^Sleeping dogs ftw..


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

cr*p, was going to buy sleeping dogs from flipkart, the delivery time became "Delivered in 6-7 business days"....it was 3-4 days half an hour back.......arrgggggggg......will have to try nextworld.in


EDIT: ordered from nextworld


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 1, 2012)

the game is exactly like gta 4 with updated graphics. graphics is very good though


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> the game is exactly like gta 4 with updated graphics. graphics is very good though



yes, its free to roam like GTA but not as same as you thinking, the story and gameplay is much better than GTA IV. Overall much better game than GTA IV.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2012)

sumit05 said:


> pegi-18



FYI PEGI & ESRB ratings are two different entities.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 2, 2012)

Game size is 8GB and it has released its 1.5v patch of 7.5GB.. lol it looks like new game is released


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 2, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Game size is 8GB and it has released its 1.5v patch of 7.5GB.. lol it looks like new game is released



Just checked Steam and there's no such big patch. Just had to download few hundred MBs patch a few days ago.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 2, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Game size is 8GB and it has released its 1.5v patch of 7.5GB.. lol it looks like new game is released



Download source ??


----------



## dan4u (Sep 2, 2012)

flipkart's delivery time changed from 3-4 days to 6-7 days (out of stock I guess ), so Ordered from nextworld yesterday........btw those who want to try the game before buying, can download the demo from steam (3.5GB)


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

Reloaded said:


> the game is exactly like gta 4 with updated graphics. graphics is very good though


Is vehicle physics better in it?


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Is vehicle physics better in it?



nvidia physx works only on limited games like batman.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> nvidia physx works only on limited games like batman.


Nah bro.. I wanted to ask about car Physics... the way car/Vehicle turns,accelerates...Damages.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Nah bro.. I wanted to ask about car Physics... the way car/Vehicle turns,accelerates...Damages.



it almost same as normal game, handling is quite easier. GTA IV was more realistic is driving.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> it almost same as normal game, handling is quite easier. GTA IV was more realistic is driving.


The Only thing i like in GTA iv....


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> The Only thing i like in GTA iv....



haha, I'm sure you will forget GTA IV after playing this ultimate game.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^OKAY..will buy it ASAP When I get Lappy back..or Cash back...


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^OKAY..will buy it ASAP When I get Lappy back..or Cash back...



where is your samsung series 5 laptop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^With CC


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^With CC



what cc?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^ customer care../Service center...Temps screwed me..seeking for refund


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^ customer care../Service center...Temps screwed me..seeking for refund



I think they would return with some other piece, will not refund for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> I think they would return with some other piece, will not refund for sure.


Yeah..but I ain't faqin Noob will screw 'em if temps cross 85C while playing GTA IV on ultra.....Which will for sure..


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah..but I ain't faqin Noob will screw 'em if temps cross 85C while playing GTA IV on ultra.....Which will for sure..



The only problem is that you use throttle stop, icehancer like softwares that beats the sh1t of out of laptop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2012)

rider said:


> The only problem is that you use throttle stop, icehancer like softwares that beats the sh1t of out of laptop.


Yeah..u r ri8... I use Lappy as if I m rocking on Super computer  ...BTW WE R GETTING


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

Excited to play the first chapter today. Will update impression here.


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> Excited to play the first chapter today. Will update impression here.



enjoy the game, it has good story.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

started playing from yesterday . Really cool game hacking cameras are bit confusing in the beginning now its fine .

PS: riding cars are like crap not like GTA , but riding sports bike are really fun so much speed .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

Completed the game yesterday...simply awesome....I have to tell this...this game should be nominated for the GOTY award...gr8 graphics, gr8 gameplay, gr8 soundtracks and a mixture of many hit games like Batman, gta, just cause, nfs...


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

^^
But I don't think it's popular enough, people are still GTA crazy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

^did u all played with HD texture pack?


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^did u all played with HD texture pack?



yea! you can see above screenshots that i posted.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2012)

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/8523/hkship2012090300554559.jpg

Y doesn't Wei has no serious gal friends ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

I played on med settings....with HD textures off...my CPU couldn't handle it and dropped the FPS to 10-15...on Med settings m getting 30-35fps....


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y doesn't Wei has no serious gal friends ?



Because this game has more serious gameplay, and he is already having issues with his personal life as an undercover cop.



abhidev said:


> I played on med settings....with HD textures off...my CPU couldn't handle it and dropped the FPS to 10-15...on Med settings m getting 30-35fps....



man, your CPU is really very old to play, it just edges with minimum requirements.. sorry to say that but its true. 
I'm getting upto 45 fps outdoor daylight in high texture on, all full settings, except shadows in medium.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> started playing from yesterday . Really cool game hacking cameras are bit confusing in the beginning now its fine .
> 
> PS: riding cars are like crap not like GTA , but riding sports bike are really fun so much speed .



car physics are best in gta till date, have you updated it too the latest patch v1.5, it addresses the camera and many other issues.....here's a List


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

dan4u said:


> car physics are best in gta till date, have you updated it too the latest patch v1.5, it addresses the camera and many other issues.....here's a List



I know about that update, but as I said i finished the game long time ago, and have not faced any issue in game. It works like charm to me.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

rider said:


> I know about that update, but as I said i finished the game long time ago, and have not faced any issue in game. It works like charm to me.



if you enjoyed it then no problem, but every review on sleeping dogs gave certain camera angles  as a con, this patch fixes it and it improves a lot of other things, anyways I'm yet to receive the game, I only played the demo.......


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

rider said:


> man, your CPU is really very old to play, it just edges with minimum requirements.. sorry to say that but its true.
> I'm getting upto 45 fps outdoor daylight in high texture on, all full settings, except shadows in medium.



yea... i know that man


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

dan4u said:


> if you enjoyed it then no problem, but every review on sleeping dogs gave certain camera angles  as a con, this patch fixes it and it improves a lot of other things, anyways I'm yet to receive the game, I only played the demo.......



it's weird that I didn't noticed there is some this kinda con, its okay to update but keep in mind its of 7.2GB


----------



## dan4u (Sep 3, 2012)

rider said:


> it's weird that I didn't noticed there is some this kinda con, its okay to update but keep in mind its of 7.2GB



nah I don't mind 7.2 GB , I downloaded sleeping dogs demo 2 days back, that was 3.5GB, got 1mbps UL connection


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 4, 2012)

I played this game recently and it was really great experience for me. I love the movie like story of the game. Combats were similar to batman arkham games but much better than that. Lots of hardcore martial arts fighting, blood gore makes it an adult rated game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

got the game .. most probably will start playing it tomorrow.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2012)

Combat is indeed fun and don't play without HD Textures. THere's a world of difference right there.

Haven't really got into the story line. I guess it will take some time. I was driving cars over the whole city.

And the music is a good diversion from usual tracks you get to listen to in other games.


----------



## rider (Sep 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> Combat is indeed fun and don't play without HD Textures. THere's a world of difference right there.
> 
> Haven't really got into the story line. I guess it will take some time. I was driving cars over the whole city.
> 
> And the music is a good diversion from usual tracks you get to listen to in other games.


Yea! man texture pack is the soul of the graphics in this game. Soon you will get into the story after some main mission highlighted with green colour. Music tracks are incredible, I'm mean chinese rap songs, chinese soft songs  completely different environment than regular western platform, its more asian more us in this game, people walk on the left side and car have right side steering, putting agarbattis on shrines, hafta wasuli and all. The experience was truly amazing for me.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Alok (Sep 7, 2012)

Reloaded said:


>



[youtube]Em6M-nRZBqI[/youtube]
use "youtube" tag to post video.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

started playing the game - game play, action, gfx, story everything is great so far - only issue I'm facing is with camera angle and riding on a bike sucks too though there is no issue with driving a car.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 7, 2012)

Alok said:


> [youtube]Em6M-nRZBqI[/youtube]
> use "youtube" tag to post video.



Stop using the "youtube" tag it has been removed!!!! . will stick with the video tag for now.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not impressed with the story (stolen watches). I just stood over the roof of cop's car and they started blaring siren in my pursuit. Escaped to a high rise building climbing upon the scaffolding and cops were unable to reach me over there.


----------



## rider (Sep 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Still not impressed with the story (stolen watches). I just stood over the roof of cop's car and they started blaring siren in my pursuit. Escaped to a high rise building climbing upon the scaffolding and cops were unable to reach me over there.



The real game is not started yet, there are lots of surprises and suspense.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2012)

yea man...I was so involved with the story...that...



Spoiler



I was actually angry when Winston was killed during his wedding day


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got my copy , now gotta take a break from bf3.........

EDIT: I have to say the packing is unimpressive, it comes in a cardboard box, distributors really need to start providing DVD cases. The only distributor I've come across, that gives DVD cases, is Milestone Interactive.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

one question ?? say I was not able to beat up all the guys before hacking a camera and when I use the TV on apartment to watch over that surveillance camera there's no gang members for cops to play with - how can I make those gang members re-appear in front of that camera again ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2012)

why dont the devs use something like "Euphoria Engine" for ped physics?
this game has graphics of GTA4 class, but physics engine of GTA SA.
it peds are made of concrete, you cant push them.
anyways,  played about an hour, its an okay game so far.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2012)

are the HD textures pack an official ad-don?
if not please someone share the link


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2012)

HD Texture Pack is free DLC.
Sleeping Dogs - High Resolution Texture Pack on Steam


----------



## Lord073 (Sep 9, 2012)

The story of the game is quite good IMO and I feel myself emotionally involved with it. I love open-world games but I never liked the GTA series probably due to the lack of an engaging story, but Sleeping Dogs is different. BTW Winston's mother (Mrs. Chu) is a lovely character.


abhidev said:


> yea man...I was so involved with the story...that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, the wedding was a disaster. I felt very bad for Winston and especially Peggy (She was so excited for the wedding the day before when she went shopping with Wei Shen), although I somehow knew that something bad was gonna happen in the wedding.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^She is not as lovely as u wud think . She is a tough old lady . Loving this game so far. Actually to me this game is more like an experience and I am loving it


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> The story of the game is quite good IMO and I feel myself emotionally involved with it. I love open-world games but I never liked the GTA series probably due to the lack of an engaging story, but Sleeping Dogs is different. BTW Winston's mother (Mrs. Chu) is a lovely character.


yea the story in GTA IV was not all that engaging, I played gta iv 2 years ago and left it after about 18%, again I started it 2 weeks ago and finished 50%, I just want to finish it for the heck of it ....gta v better have a good story....


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^I completed that game in 20 days lol


----------



## dan4u (Sep 9, 2012)

^ha lucky you, I'm using a taxi to get to every mission, I just want to finish it


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^lol..a cab..I used heli once..


----------



## rider (Sep 9, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^She is not as lovely as u wud think . She is a tough old lady . Loving this game so far. Actually to me this game is more like an experience and I am loving it





Spoiler



I like the way when she asks wein to bring some person for personal interrogation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2012)

I am a red pole now. I think I will be the one here who thinks that story is nothing new and there is no emotional attachment with any character. Seeing that I can kill anyone off the street, doesn't get any serious. It's decent but not WOW.

 Mafia still ranks higher and the missions in that were ace.


----------



## Lord073 (Sep 9, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^She is not as lovely as u wud think . She is a tough old lady .


Oh yeah, of course. I know she's quite good with her cleaver .



rider said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way when she asks wein to bring some person for personal interrogation.





Spoiler



...and also the way she butchers that person after interrogation 





Faun said:


> Mafia still ranks higher and the missions in that were ace.


Mafia was a rare gem. Nothing, in the open-world action/adventure genre, comes even close to it in terms of story. But while Mafia reigns supreme, Sleeping Dogs IMO deserves the second spot.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you guys are talking about Mafia 1 then I agree that its missions were ace and so was story. Mafia II's story was better than 99% of the movies(i am talking about good movies here) but the mission's fell short of expectation IMO. The gunfight actually became boring by the end but story made up for it.


----------



## rider (Sep 9, 2012)

Lord073 said:


> Oh yeah, of course. I know she's quite good with her cleaver .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that's what I am talking about


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> one question ?? say I was not able to beat up all the guys before hacking a camera and when I use the TV on apartment to watch over that surveillance camera there's no gang members for cops to play with - how can I make those gang members re-appear in front of that camera again ??



figured this out  and had some good time with Amanda.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> figured this out  and had some good time with Amanda.



Amanda voice is played by "EMMA STONE" i took amanda only once outside , wat happens to her ? i cant call amanda again i got another gal friend & she also cheated - wei figured out she is cheating then both says bye & left ? wat is this ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2012)

I have played GTA-SA(maybe just 10%), Just cause, NFS, Batman....and Sleeping dogs has picked all the good parts from all these games pretty effectively....no story till now can matchup with Mafia-I...but sleeping dogs is modern in that sense and is on based all together in a different setting, n it definitely is one of the best (underworld based) open world game with cinematic action and a good story.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm...by all of your views this goes to my playlist now


----------



## Lord073 (Sep 10, 2012)

All right, I finished the main story. Although the end was a bit predictable, it was quite satisfying, I think.

BTW if anyone is interested in playing the game in first-person, then there is a mod available:

Sleeping Dogs Almost Looks Better in First-Person Mode


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ thanks for the  nice find .. I may try that.



damngoodman999 said:


> Amanda voice is played by "EMMA STONE" i took amanda only once outside , wat happens to her ? i cant call amanda again i got another gal friend & she also cheated - wei figured out she is cheating then both says bye & left ? wat is this ?



Are you talking about 'Photograph Amanda' mission ??

and about her read this 



Spoiler



According to a background report found on Wei's phone by the HKPD, Amanda has been seen flirting with other males of Chinese origin besides Wei.



but who knows  - on some future DLC we may get to see her again ( if there's strong demand for her in the community )  and it's always good to see a pretty face like that.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> Amanda voice is played by "EMMA STONE" i took amanda only once outside , wat happens to her ? i cant call amanda again i got another gal friend & she also cheated - wei figured out she is cheating then both says bye & left ? wat is this ?



Nothing, just special appearance by emma stone to promote the game. Yes, she is just in couple of side missions thats it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

The awards from meeting Amanda, Not Ping and the Bar girl are worth the time.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> The awards from meeting Amanda, Not Ping and the Bar girl are worth the time.



how much you played? Have you completed the game yet?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2012)

Just started today, 17% completed. I don't know, I don't like this game much! I mean I don't like this hand to hand combat stuffs at all. Graphics are very very good. But the Camera work is poor, especially when while driving a car. And how on earth can I turn off the Radio? It's like Arkham City, Mice and KB is being tortured and I don't like it 
How do you guys are handling these thugs anyway? I ran them over by a car last time


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Just started today, 17% completed. I don't know, I don't like this game much! I mean I don't like this hand to hand combat stuffs at all. Graphics are very very good. But the Camera work is poor, especially when while driving a car. And how on earth can I turn off the Radio? It's like Arkham City, Mice and KB is being tortured and I don't like it
> How do you guys are handling these thugs anyway? I ran them over by a car last time



update to 1.5 version to fix camera and driving issue. The combats are the soul of the game, just follow the instruction and learn the art of martial art. The best thing I like in fighting is to grapple by pressing F and again clicking F on the red highlighted area. Always press right click for defense and counter attack the opponent at correct timming when it just start showing him with red colour. Best of luck!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Rider. Actually I'm on 1.5 version, still I don't like the camera angles, it doesn't go anymore upwards, gets locked at a place. And yes, I have to learn the martial art thingy it seems.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

how pick locks ?? I mean I met with not ping .. retrieved the package ..placed the bug but when it comes to lock picking the mouse is not even working - for up down movemnet up/down arrow keys are working though but when the game shows to left click at green zone the left click is not working - so what to do now ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2012)

rider said:


> how much you played? Have you completed the game yet?



Intensive Care mission completed.


Spoiler



I save Uncle Po from 18k's attack in hospital


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone playing the game with Xbox Controller... i feel it is is better than Keyboard and mouse play... opening locks and fighting is super quick using the controller


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2012)

^^It's meant to be played with controller.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> how pick locks ?? I mean I met with not ping .. retrieved the package ..placed the bug but when it comes to lock picking the mouse is not even working - for up down movemnet up/down arrow keys are working though but when the game shows to left click at green zone the left click is not working - so what to do now ??


Press Enter?


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Rider. Actually I'm on 1.5 version, still I don't like the camera angles, it doesn't go anymore upwards, gets locked at a place. And yes, I have to learn the martial art thingy it seems.



The weird thing is I didn't noticed anything. I played old 1.3 version and completed the game with no issue. The game was super easy for me. I think you don't play these types of games this is why you are facing troubles, right?



ajayashish said:


> Anyone playing the game with Xbox Controller... i feel it is is better than Keyboard and mouse play... opening locks and fighting is super quick using the controller



I played with keyboard and mouse. It was quite difficult as it requires right timing and patience.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Press Enter?



nope .. not working ( I'm stuck on this mission ) - anyway, will update to version 1.5 and try again.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope .. not working ( I'm stuck on this mission ) - anyway, will update to version 1.5 and try again.


Tried pressing right and left arrow at a quick succession?

Guys when do this game end, I mean I'm on 77% story completion, 23/30 missions done, still no sign of the final mission? I can't remember a game where I've played this far without completing the main missions of the game!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2012)

Means game is very good and provides long play time. I'll take that as a good thing.


----------



## Alok (Sep 13, 2012)

Ordered this game today from Flipkart, soon i'll be kicking bad guys


----------



## d3p (Sep 13, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Tried pressing right and left arrow at a quick succession?
> 
> Guys when do this game end, I mean I'm on 77% story completion, 23/30 missions done, still no sign of the final mission? I can't remember a game where I've played this far without completing the main missions of the game!



You need to get all the side missions, briefcases & street races completed in order to complete the game other than the story.

Its similar to Just Cause 2.


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> how pick locks ?? I mean I met with not ping .. retrieved the package ..placed the bug but when it comes to lock picking the mouse is not even working - for up down movemnet up/down arrow keys are working though but when the game shows to left click at green zone the left click is not working - so what to do now ??



Hey TG, I was in the same dilema when I first came across that... the trick is to use the arrow keys only. There is absolutely no mouse involvement(atleast thats how I did it). When one of the lock's bar becomes green...press the left arrow key(or 'a') to switch focus to the next(left side) vertical bar.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, done. The longest game I've ever played. After the main mission completion I checked the story progress and it was 100%. Wow.
Overall a nice game, still some things bothered me, as I said the conservative camera while driving and turning is bad, screen started to shake two/three times!, and FPS was dropping after playing for long time, exiting and re-entering did the job. It's graphics intensive too, without a high end card you won't be able to enjoy fully at extreme settings. The audio tracks are, well, some are soothing but some not, there should've been a way to turn off the radio! Graphics, as I said very good, but I was laughing at the non synchronization of the dialogs and lip movement. Gameplay is new, good, when you know how to handle and time those mice clicks. And I liked the story too, it's better than GTA IV at least.
My rating, 7/10.


----------



## Alok (Sep 13, 2012)

@ithehappy thanks for review mate, i'm getting more excited about it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Tried pressing right and left arrow at a quick succession?
> 
> Guys when do this game end, I mean I'm on 77% story completion, 23/30 missions done, still no sign of the final mission? I can't remember a game where I've played this far without completing the main missions of the game!





guru_urug said:


> Hey TG, I was in the same dilema when I first came across that... the trick is to use the arrow keys only. There is absolutely no mouse involvement(atleast thats how I did it). When one of the lock's bar becomes green...press the left arrow key(or 'a') to switch focus to the next(left side) vertical bar.



Thanks guys .. I'll try using the arrow keys only.

Anyway, updated to ver. 1.5 but the game did not even start so reverted back to 1.4 and I've backed up save files before.


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2012)

^^I guess you need to restart steam after upgrading it to 1.5


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

game is working fine now and the left arrow key trick worked


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

rider said:


> The weird thing is I didn't noticed anything. I played old 1.3 version and completed the game with no issue. The game was super easy for me. I think you don't play these types of games this is why you are facing troubles, right?


Completely agree with you. Even i didn't notice anything. Yes maybe at first i thought my mouse was being too sensitive whenever i was driving any vehicle but lateron i just used to leave mouse alone when i was in any vehicle and it seemed to work flawlessly. Infact i am facing more difficulty in driving in GTA 4. As far as martial art is concerned I liked it so much that whenever i used to see a red mark on my radar i would jump off the vehicle just to pick up a fight


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2012)

Completed the game. Escape from the Building was nicely done. Good game. I don't buy the hype here surrounding this game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Completely agree with you. Even i didn't notice anything. Yes maybe at first i thought my mouse was being too sensitive whenever i was driving any vehicle but lateron i just used to leave mouse alone when i was in any vehicle and it seemed to work flawlessly. Infact i am facing more difficulty in driving in GTA 4.* As far as martial art is concerned I liked it so much that whenever i used to see a red mark on my radar i would jump off the vehicle just to pick up a fight*



doing exactly same and I like to jump off to anther vehicle using Q - this thing is a great fun if timed correctly


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2012)

Completed the game in just 3 dayz . Feel very dissapointed for a very short main campaign . Side mission were Ok but racing mission were a little boring .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 21, 2012)

yea...the game is awesome if we leave driving cars and bikes aside...


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 21, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Completed the game in just 3 dayz . Feel very dissapointed for a very short main campaign . Side mission were Ok but racing mission were a little boring .


Very short? How long did you play in those 3 days? I took 12 hours, and it's more than an average games duration which is about 8/9 hours.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 22, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Very short? How long did you play in those 3 days? I took 12 hours, and it's more than an average games duration which is about 8/9 hours.



Around 10-12 hour . Game is long but the main campaign felt too short . We date four different girls and then they dissapear from the game like they were taken by  aliens . As there is no multiplayer , it should be more lengthy . But there will be lots of dlc coming , i rather keep it in my hard disk.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I've played this game more than 12 Hrs so far  mainly because of side missions and car jacking and so far the story is just too good for a open world game like this .. actually this the first open world GTA type game I'm going to complete.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Nowadays if gameplay is like 15+ hrs. Then its quite good considering the fact that games last for less then 6 hrs these days.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, yeah, I'm on 17 th hour too. Don't know what I've done in those extra 5 hours though, other than killing cops and punching innocents 
The poor part is, I've lost all my save games, because I've installed an Internet Security and you know...
Could anyone upload it kindly, 100%?


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

now stuck with playing poker .. I can't understand anything of this .. how come a person who never played poker can win this ?? or winning on this is nt necessary ? anyway, I'll try to learn poker .. . this game is making me learn another game


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2012)

^same happened with me in  witcher 2 's dice poker  what i understand that you need to make higher numbers than opponents


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2012)

even Mahjong was bit tricky at first....


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> now stuck with playing poker .. I can't understand anything of this .. how come a person who never played poker can win this ?? or winning on this is nt necessary ? anyway, I'll try to learn poker .. . this game is making me learn another game


You have to lose buddy. Just keep hitting space until you have lost the game


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2012)

^^yeah, lose 2-3 times and make an offer after that. Good that I was not supposed to learn it before playing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2012)

Started playing. This game's great. Much better than SR3. Much more engrossing and story-driven. Loving it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^same happened with me in  witcher 2 's dice poker  what i understand that you need to make higher numbers than opponents





ithehappy said:


> You have to lose buddy. Just keep hitting space until you have lost the game



Ok .. the poker thing went like this :

in first 2 rounds lost $ 1000 but I win the 3rd round and got $ 1000 back though I had to loose the last round ( the game was showing this ) for a bigger win and I did not read any poker tutorial .. just randomly selected cards and Voila ! I've wn at-least 1 round and the amount of money was same as before


----------



## rider (Sep 24, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Started playing. This game's great. Much better than SR3. Much more engrossing and story-driven. Loving it.



Now I think ubisoft should change the name of upcoming _watch dogs_  to something else.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

Completed the game but still I've one question  - who is the boss of 18k ? Mr. Tong or someone else ?

Overall the game is very good for a GTA style open world game , the ending was pretty much predictable though and considering the story the game length is also OK.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Now I think ubisoft should change the name of upcoming _watch dogs_  to something else.



what for?? Watch Dog still will be very hyped in 2013 . have already won too many E3 awards .


PS - Graphics of sleeping dogs do look most awesome when it is raining , makes me remember the E3 demo of watch dogs , look little similar ,,, so how do it compare to gta 4 ice enhancer 2.1 + high texture mod ?? I have not used any gta 4 mod , But if it is somewhat closer to that of sleeping dog i would love to roam in liberty city again !!


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to know the benchmark Result of GTA 4 with Ice Hancer and a SD at 1080p with everything maxed out .. there's a benchmark feature in this game and with everything set to max at 1080p I can get only ~19 FPS avg.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Well what do you expect from GTA4 afterall, a 100fps.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2012)

never benchmarked GTA 4 on HD6850 .. but will do so with ice hancer if possible.

BTW, is there any DLC I mean with added missions like fallout DLC released for this game ?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> never benchmarked GTA 4 on HD6850 .. but will do so with ice hancer if possible.
> 
> BTW, is there any DLC I mean with added missions like fallout DLC released for this game ?



nopes no dlc with added mission . But more dlc is coming in the future which will let us to be in touch with the game for longer ..


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Ok .. Thanks for the info.

BTW, here gt some news ob SD DLC :



> The first batch of DLC packs for Sleeping Dogs will be released in October.
> 
> The five packs, which range from offering new races and vehicles to adding new missions to the game, will be released periodically throughout the month.
> 
> First up, the Street Racer Pack will add a new car, bike and boat race, as well as a new Sting superbike, a Dragon Helmet and a Racing Jacket with extra protection against gun fire. This will be followed by the SWAT Pack, which will add 20 new, replayable cop missions, alongside a unique SWAT outfit and van. Then the new Tactical Soldier Pack will offer players the most powerful weapons and armour in the game, while the Community Gift Pack will be completely free and contain a surprise for players.



Read and Watch More 
Sleeping Dogs October DLC Revealed - IGN


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2012)

SOFTLY radio - one of the reason I like this game


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nowadays if gameplay is like 15+ hrs. Then its quite good considering the fact that games last for less then 6 hrs these days.



Expect rockstar games


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8035/8039646065_5ce407a94f_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/8039753447_0f014c8687_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8039839130_da15eab247_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8039843314_0ac43f3198_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8177/8039582497_537e8d4a1f_c.jpg


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 22, 2012)

Flipkart has delivered my copy at my office on Saturday. Was out of station. Look forward to play this. Is it integrated into Steam during install? Worried as the drive where steam games get installed is full now. At the same time, being on steam brings so many discounts - i might buy some dlcs in future - upcoming zombies one.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8035/8039646065_5ce407a94f_c.jpg
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/8039753447_0f014c8687_c.jpg
> 
> ...



omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?



Faun said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8035/8039646065_5ce407a94f_c.jpg
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/8039753447_0f014c8687_c.jpg
> 
> ...



omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?
> 
> 
> 
> omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?


and 10x worse than GTA Vehicle Physics..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Whats that in the second pic above the protagonist on the bed ???


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ a motorcycle I guess but how come it's on the Bed ?? too bad Wei Shen had to sleep with a bike instead any of the five girls in the game he was flirting with


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess its a bug or something.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?


Yeah, it looks better than GTA esp when it rains.



pratyush997 said:


> and 10x worse than GTA Vehicle Physics..


It was meant to be arcade type. The real fun is hand to hand combat.



gameranand said:


> Whats that in the second pic above the protagonist on the bed ???


I managed to get the bike inside his room. Oh and you can bring other people too but they will be scared.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Well thats nice, but it does looks like some kind of bug or something.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it looks better than GTA esp when it rains.
> 
> 
> It was meant to be arcade type. The real fun is hand to hand combat.
> ...



how to do this ??



ashis_lakra said:


> omg, Does it really look sooooo goood ? I'd say its 10x better than GTA graphics. *Will it run on HD 6850 on 1366x768 at decent fps ?*?



at HD resolution the game gives 19 FPS with everything maxed out - now for 1366*768 resolution do the maths


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2012)

Very very disappointed with this game, have really high hopes from this. In the end, this is just another console port. Here's my complaints:-

1) Graphics are a big let down. I really don't know what that hi res texture pack has done, but its simply not in the league. Also I don't know, if it uses DX11 or not. If yes, then this is the worst-looking DX11 game I have ever seen.

2) Animations are lol stuff.

3) Game may play well with a controller, but fighting requires too many buttons/clicks, particularly with those special moves.

4) Checkpoint save. Also whenever I restart the game, it starts at my bed. 

5) Randomly crashes to desktop a few times.

6) Meelee weapons broke after a few strikes.

7) Learning new tricks is a mission and can't be skipped? WTF!!! 

And many more which I can't really recall atm.

Story is good, and the game really absorbs you on the strength of the story only. But in the end, 900 bucks is too big an amount for this game. Must have waited still Steam offered it under $5.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh boy. I must you are the first one to really complain about this game. Everyone liked this game very much. But then again personal choices.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2012)

Some basic problems and bugs are there, not that I am not at all enjoying it, but mostly in bits and pieces (like hacking stuffs, ramming my cars in the drug bust areas which actually I found is the best way to deal with so many people without visiting to hospital and keep on mindlessly clicking). Mafia series is much much better. I should have saved the money and invest in Dishonored instead, which seems a proper PC game.

Vijaya Dashami pledge: not to read any other game reviews apart from PC Gamer, not even Metacritic. 

Also, the camera is restrictive. I am walking down the street and want to see the Sun in the sky, but alas, the game won't let me have a free look.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Very very disappointed with this game, have really high hopes from this. In the end, this is just another console port. Here's my complaints:-
> 
> 1) Graphics are a big let down. I really don't know what that hi res texture pack has done, but its simply not in the league. Also I don't know, if it uses DX11 or not. If yes, then this is the worst-looking DX11 game I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with the restrictive camera angle and how to learn a new move - once you start it ( by recovering each statue ) the reward is not really sweet .. they should have at-least keep an option to skip the fighting tutorial.


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Very very disappointed with this game, have really high hopes from this. In the end, this is just another console port. Here's my complaints:-
> 
> 1) Graphics are a big let down. I really don't know what that hi res texture pack has done, but its simply not in the league. Also I don't know, if it uses DX11 or not. If yes, then this is the worst-looking DX11 game I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



IMO, the Graphics is Above Decent. Atleast better than Spec OPS.

2). Story, Character Selections & Gameplay was really good.

3). May be the gameplay is good with Controller, still TPS Type or Sandbox is more fun to play with KB & Mice.

4). Most of the Sandbox style games follow the same strategy. Same with GTA Series & Just Cause Series.

5). It never happened to me though, not even once. It was patched will the latest updates with Steam.

6). That's something, no one has ever complained. Some in fact appreciated its realism.

7). Learning new tricks is not so difficult or easy. But quite handy, when you go for a fight club.

I would say its worthy compared to Spec Ops. Spec Ops only features good story, rest everything sucks.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

The game has a bit camera problems, like while moving the camera with the mouse,,its more stiffy kidna :/ and controlls are a bit weird.But good game!


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I don't think this is a 900 INR game at any stretch of imagination. 

BTW, game is patched to latest (it's showing 1.6)



d3p said:


> IMO, the Graphics is Above Decent. Atleast better than Spec OPS.
> 
> 2). Story, Character Selections & Gameplay was really good.
> 
> ...




Haven't played Spec Ops so can't really compare with that particular game.

OK, this game is heading in exact opposite direction of Max Payne 3, whereas my impression just gotten better and better (barring the overuse of cut scenes which is abundantly present here also taking out half of the fun), here it is in downward spiral.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2012)

Camera angles/movements were SH!T in this game, especially when driving a car. But about gameplay, well it was good, but you need to time your kicks properly and have a lotta patience when hacking those codes. Even I was so irritated when I couldn't time those punches well (even I punched my monitor once or twice, lol), but gradually it was all smooth, and when it's smooth it's great.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

at-least shooting with a gun is easier than those max payne 3 laser guns  and the game crashed only once during the entire gameply.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Camera angles/movements were SH!T in this game, especially when driving a car. But about gameplay, well it was good, but you need to time your kicks properly and have a lotta patience when hacking those codes. Even I was so irritated when I couldn't time those punches well (even I punched my monitor once or twice, lol), but gradually it was all smooth, and when it's smooth it's great.



Hacking codes are easy. The logic is to start with four consecutive numbers from one end (9876, 0123 etc.), then according to red, green or yellow color work your way out.


----------



## anky (Oct 26, 2012)

willl this game run on HP g6-2005ax at med-high settings?
can i get fps above 30 in dese settings?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2012)

^^ Care to give the info about your laptop ???


----------



## anky (Oct 26, 2012)

AMD A8 4500M @ 1.9 GHz and 2.8Ghz Turbo
4 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
15.6 Inch (1366 x 768 Pixel)
AMD Radeon 7640G (on die) + Radeon 7670M 1GB DDR3 (discrete)


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

It should do fine.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone know the release date of Sleeping Dogs: Nightmare in North Point [PC] DLC ??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

anky said:


> AMD A8 4500M @ 1.9 GHz and 2.8Ghz Turbo
> 4 GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
> ...



The game would run at the required settings provided by you.


----------



## anky (Oct 27, 2012)

yeahh....!!...i will get it today only..!...and batman's part too...hv heard a lot about it..1


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yo Won SD..(Giveaway)
But I need to download it :'( Damn.... Trolled..Which I don't want to
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## dan4u (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ congrats dude!!! and even if you get the DVD you'll have to download a big chunk of the game using steam


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 31, 2012)

Had bought this couple of weeks back but have not started playing yet. Had installed and updated to hd pack on first day itself but today it again started downloding 3.3 gb, wonder what got downloaded today.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ congrats dude!!! and even if you get the DVD you'll have to download a big chunk of the game using steam


LOL It would be really cool if someone buys it .. and I will get $$ to get Win 8


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Had bought this couple of weeks back but have not started playing yet. Had installed and updated to hd pack on first day itself but today it again started downloding 3.3 gb, wonder what got downloaded today.



Its a curse from steam .


----------



## vickybat (Nov 3, 2012)

Main characters are invisible in cutscenes. Any fix for that?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

Update the game to latest patch. This is the first case I am hearing about this weird problem.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ Tried the 1.4 patch but it still exists. Not able to play the game coz of this as it spoils the experience.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Tried the 1.4 patch but it still exists. Not able to play the game coz of this as it spoils the experience.



1.7 patch is the latest


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2012)

^^Does it fix the issue?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^Does it fix the issue?



dont know check the release notes..i didnt face any issues...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2012)

It could. Just Try it. Also if nothing helps then try to run the game on other PC and see if the problem persists. try Reinstalling the game. Many times a reinstallation fixes the issue.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Main characters are invisible in cutscenes. Any fix for that?



Fixes :

1. Remove the game from Steam and then re-install it.
2. Install High Res Texture pack and make sure it's enabled in options menu.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> Fixes :
> 
> 1. Remove the game from Steam and then re-install it.
> 2. Install High Res Texture pack and make sure it's enabled in options menu.



That texture pack is around 3gb or more right?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

Yup!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 4, 2012)

sO fINALY Ended up giving SD steam Code to NEO


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ good work !


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ good work !


 BTW No profit no loss... I got it in Giveaway lol..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yup!!



Did it fix that issue in yours??


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

I never had one.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> Fixes :
> 
> 1. Remove the game from Steam and then re-install it.
> 2. Install High Res Texture pack and make sure it's enabled in options menu.



That texture pack is more than 3gb. I hope its worth downloading.

Thanks mate.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 5, 2012)

vickybat said:


> That texture pack is more than 3gb. I hope its worth downloading.
> 
> Thanks mate.



why dont you download the DLC pack separately. ....1.7 update with all DLC is available at 2.2GB at ...............


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

DLC includes the High res Texture pack ?? I don't think so ....



vickybat said:


> That texture pack is more than 3gb. I hope its worth downloading.
> 
> Thanks mate.



you better try it first and thank later


----------



## dan4u (Nov 6, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Main characters are invisible in cutscenes. Any fix for that?



is it on Windows 7 or Windows 8?? Win 8 has some issues with sleeping dogs.......


----------



## savagepriest (Nov 7, 2012)

any one in delhi has ps3 version of it i can buy for 1000 rupees


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

is sleeping dogs not compatible wd win 8 64bit???


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Its Compatible AFAIK.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its Compatible AFAIK.


on running game it gives error...this app wont run on this pc version ..:0


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Try the compatibility mode.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Try the compatibility mode.



I already have !! rest all are working fyn ... Bf3,fifa13 ,cod Black ops ..Just sleeping dogs !!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I already have !! rest all are working fyn ... Bf3,fifa13 ,cod Black ops ..Just sleeping dogs !!



One of my friend played it on Win 8. Worked fine.

Try updating the game to the latest version because this game is on version 2.1 now I guess.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> One of my friend played it on Win 8. Worked fine.
> 
> Try updating the game to the latest version because this game is on version 2.1 now I guess.


Naah of no help !  

I wanted to ask one thing tat how come games are playable even if i just copy paste the installed folder from one pc to another ,,... ?? I thought we need to install it each time !!


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ depends on the source ( the place/way you got it from ) and type of th game - can't say anymore but it works for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Naah of no help !
> 
> I wanted to ask one thing tat how come games are playable even if i just copy paste the installed folder from one pc to another ,,... ?? I thought we need to install it each time !!



Why it shouldn't ??
Normally games sometimes don't run because of the missing registry entries but some game's excutable file has the permission to make the registry entries again so most games run just with Copy Paste though its not a good practice to do that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2013)

Resumed this game yesterday. Finding it difficult to beat those fat brawlers (who kick you in the nuts). Also, any specific strategy to take down armed thugs?

And there is something bugging me about missions, how do I find the side quests? Sometimes they appear on mini-map and sometimes they dont.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2013)

1. Wait for to press the right mouse button precisely .. and when they caught you keep pressing right mouse button or press the left mouse button to kick any enemy in front of you and then the right mouse button. Once you get rid of those fat bellies try to beat them up from a distance using jump and kicks or if you have a knife or cleaver that will work better. If you get pinned just press the F button on KB at the right moment. Fighting in SD is the easiest thing IMO 

2. Make use of the large map by pressing the Tab button and use the phone for more.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2013)

hmm... thanks

Fighting is still difficult for me even if i'm put against  just 2 fat thugs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

Now that I have completed Saints Row The Third, I am thinking about starting this game. Should I start this or go back to my usual RPG stuff ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Resumed this game yesterday. Finding it difficult to beat those fat brawlers (who kick you in the nuts). Also, any specific strategy to take down armed thugs?



practice getting the timing right. and if you are fighting a group with a bully, take out any small thug first. if the bigger guy takes you into some kind of submission and smacks you the others usually join and give you a public beating.
another way is to keep 1 thin guy alive. if you run low on health, go and take him out and you receive little heath. i noticed something like that when i took part in some road side fight for money.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Now that I have completed Saints Row The Third, I am thinking about starting this game. Should I start this or go back to my usual RPG stuff ??


Try this for a change. But make sure you play this game with HD textures or else it'd look pale.


sam said:


> practice getting the timing right. and if you are fighting a group with a bully, take out any small thug first. if the bigger guy takes you into some kind of submission and smacks you the others usually join and give you a public beating.
> another way is to keep 1 thin guy alive. if you run low on health, go and take him out and you receive little heath. i noticed something like that when i took part in some road side fight for money.



I didnt know that we receive little health on beating thugs?!?!? Thanks for this info


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Try this for a change. But make sure you play this game with HD textures or else it'd look pale.
> 
> 
> I didnt know that we receive little health on beating thugs?!?!? Thanks for this info



Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give this one a shot, about DLCs, I have all the DLCs of this game. HD Pack and all.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

sam said:


> practice getting the timing right. and if you are fighting a group with a bully, take out any small thug first. if the bigger guy takes you into some kind of submission and smacks you the others usually join and give you a public beating.
> another way is to keep 1 thin guy alive. if you run low on health, *go and take him out and you receive little heath. i noticed something like that when i took part in some road side fight for money.*



this happens when you perform some really eye catching action option ( or what the game thinks ) and doing it increases your xp/face meter ( the yellow thing beside health bar ) and health as well and gives you a little extra boost.

The best way to increse health is to find and worship all those orange/red colored half height pools and this will add a blue bar into your health bar and makes the game a lot more easier.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 4, 2013)

Started this game today 
Playing it on 720p medium settings still enjoying a lot!!

PLayed around 3hours but haven't encountered any guns yet? 

PS: Amanda is so pretty <3


Will it be more fun on a controller? It's camera movements with mouse aren't very good like gta


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah this game is more about hand to hand combat and less about guns so you'll find guns in lesser amount than expected.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah this game is more about hand to hand combat and less about guns so you'll find guns in lesser amount than expected.



Also is it more fun with a controller? 
The camera movements with mouse suck


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Also is it more fun with a controller?
> The camera movements with mouse suck



Its also playable with controller yes. Camera movement is something which is awkward at first but then I got used to it.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2014)

is there any way to "store" my gun after mission? i press the down button but wei throws the gun away. i want to have the gun and equip hands..


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

^^iirc just tap down instead of holding 'down'


----------

